# whats the difference?



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I was wondering whats the difference between a roller and a homer? A feral has been dropping by my house latley and people have told me it's a roller. But it looks just like all my other birds, I think it may be a little smaller but I can't see much of a difference, please help.


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Homers home and rollers roll and ferels ferel, does that help? Awww, just messing with you. Someone with real knowledge will help you out soon. They are just different bred birds that do things differently. I don't know much about how someone could tell a ferel was a roller, but someone on here can.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Tennman1 you are absolutely right!
It’s as in swimming, just different style of flying.
Roller more breast stroke and homer crawl.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Check out the flight of these rollers, of one of our members, bigislerollers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYk7lglJZqc

Really clarifies the difference in flight

Here is another one of true performing rollers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbNwbxIDNs


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

It looks like they've been shot or something and are plummeting to their deaths! So amazing how they recover so quickly after the free fall too! makes me want to catch that little feral and train him as my own. but still I fear diseases, and I'll never forget what probably brought over what killed my beloved cluckle.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Homers and Rollers are two seperate and distinct breeds of Pigeons. There are 2 sites to check. The American Pigeon Racing Union site and the National Birmingham Roller Club site. These are 2 of the largest clubs exclusively for their breeds.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I havn't seen the little guy fly any differently than my other birds, but I usually only spot him in short distance flights.


----------

